# 2011 VW Routan - Transmission Failure! Being Replaced under warranty



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

My 2011 VW Routan has been pretty much flawless, until now.

Just under 50,000 miles and my MIL (Malfunction indicator Light) went on. The code thrown was the transmission.

VW changes some internals based on direction from headquarters and 100 miles later the transmission completely fails and won't go into gear.

So now it's in the shop getting approval for a new transmission and replacement. It was already in the shop for 2 months getting the internals replaced and now it'll be back in for more time!

Anyone else having this issue? Either way, I'm getting a new brand new transmission so it's like getting half a new car=)


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Been there we were at like 70k. Then AGAIN at 75000. It was banging on the downshift and they swapped it out. So that was two trannies total. I still swear there was nothing wrong with the original trans but a shift solenoid, but whatever. I have the extended warranty so it was covered, cost me like $65 for the tow. We owe a little bit more on the van so we're looking forward to no payments in a few more months. WOOT! Downside, I think we're close to 90k iirc.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Try getting a quote at AAA insurance. They beat my existing Geico with the AAA membership that includes 200 mile free tows.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Our tie was covered under our warranty but didn't cover 65 bucks worth. I wasn't arguing when I saw a $4300 invoice.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Our tie was covered under our warranty but didn't cover 65 bucks worth. I wasn't arguing when I saw a $4300 invoice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

My new transmission is in finally and comes with a 3 year 100,000 MOPAR warranty.

The transmission whistles!!! What is that! The tech heard it too and they they drove a newer Routan on the lot and it also did that too. So guess I have to live with a whistling transmission...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, mine has a whistle, as did the other 2

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

